# Steam pipe thread sizes....



## 10K Pete (Jul 9, 2012)

Another question if you please.

What is most commonly used in table-top steam piping: Model Taper Pipe threads or straight threads?

Thanks again,
Pete


----------



## steamer (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Pete,

I use MTP threads....5/16" (1/16 npt) 1/4 and 1/8 MTP

American Model Engineering Supply is where I got them

http://www.americanmodeleng.com/index.html

Dave


----------



## 10K Pete (Jul 10, 2012)

Is anyone using the 1/4-40 or 3/16-40 MPT sizes?

Steamer, I found American Model recently and they sure seem to have a lot of good stuff!!

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jul 10, 2012)

I am using 1/4-40, 1/4-32, 5/16-32, 6m, 8m, 12m
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## rkepler (Jul 10, 2012)

I use MTP 1/8-56, 3/16-40, 1/4-40 and 5/16-27 (aka 1/16 NPT, I tend to buy short projection 1/16 NPT instead of 5/16-27)


----------



## 10K Pete (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I was wondering what to use when I put
together my first boiler set-up to power the little Stuart oscillator
recently completed. I just couldn't imagine trying to seal up the
straight threaded stuff!

Pete


----------

